# Toilet Seat Locks



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Trying to keep my German Shepherds from drinking from the toilet. I have seen many online, but never saw one in use, so I dont know if there is any thats better than others or not. Anyone ever installed, used, or seen any thats worht the money?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Good luck.
Both my dogs would rather drink from the toilet , than from a fresh bowl of water.
The damn dogs even showed the cat how to slurp from the toilet.


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah, I used them to prevent my kids (newborn & three at the time)form playing in the toilet. Go to your local target and you'll find them in the same section with all the newborn/kid proof latches.They work great but they can be a pain for you if u REALLY gotta go...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Keep the seat and lid down and keep the door closed. Problem solved.

The habit is so ingrained I find myself doing it at other folks homes.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> The habit is so ingrained I find myself doing it at other folks homes.


Its one thing to drink outta the toilet in the privacy of your own home but at other folk's homes? You need help. :laughing:


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Keep the seat and lid down and keep the door closed. Problem solved.
> 
> The habit is so ingrained I find myself doing it at other folks homes.



Which, playing in the toilet, or putting the seat down & shutting the door?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Closing the door may work for some, but my dogs can open them, we have the handle type knobs.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Colgar said:


> Its one thing to drink outta the toilet in the privacy of your own home but at other folk's homes? You need help. :laughing:


But that's where the water is the coldest.:laughing:

Who wants to lap up warm water that's been sitting around in a bowl all day?:yes:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Bill said:


> Closing the door may work for some, but my dogs can open them, we have the handle type knobs.


I had to change the blade handles on my laundry sink -- Damned Cat learned how to turn the faucet on.:laughing:


----------

